# Oakland house fire reveals 150 marijuana plants



## FruityBud (Jul 16, 2008)

A man and a woman were arrested Tuesday morning after firefighters  responding to a blaze in a home the pair rented in the Oakland foothills  discovered about 150 marijuana plants inside the residence, police said.

The one-alarm fire started in the 4400 block of Moraga Avenue just after 8 a.m., and firefighters had it extinguished a half-hour later, officials said.

The firefighters found the pot plants upon entering the building, and alerted police.

Police would not identify the people who were arrested.

One of them was treated for smoke inhalation, but police would not say which one.

Investigators were still determining what charges the pair would face, and believed they may have been stealing electricity to run their grow lamps, police spokesman Roland Holmgren said.

Police discovered plants in all stages of growth, Holmgren said.

Some plants had been stripped for packaging, he added.

"Nine times out of 10, this is how we find these guys," he said, referring to the pair who were arrested. "They're growing illegally and they don't know how to use their equipment and they start a fire."

Holmgren said police found a medical marijuana card inside the house, but not a grower's license.

Neighbors later reported seeing strangely covered windows and smelling the plants, he said.

"It's important to call us if you notice anything strange," he said. "People can get killed in these fires."

Holmgren added: "You know, with California on fire all over the state, heading into August, we don't need any extra help making new fires right now."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/65w9uw*


----------



## camcam (Jul 16, 2008)

FruityBud,

You should become a news reporter you are always bringing us the news from around the world, thank you...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

exact reason why you dont have anything electrical rigged up.another example of just how important it is to have your electrical stuff down to a T.i love where it says,people can die from this..like,if your neighbors growing..you could die from it!!  lol..only if he/shes a dumb ace. 
thanks for the story fruity,what would we do without your services? your stories are always nothing less than great.it sux to be the one gettin in trouble,but its always fun to hear somebody else you dont knows story.


----------

